# Netzwerk Festplatte - NetConnect



## Sephcom (9. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

mein Bruder hat einen NetConnect Premium von NetCologne.
An diesen hat er eine externe USB Festplatte, CnMemory Mistral 1TB, angeschlossen um diese als Netzwerkfestplatte zu nutzen.
Auf der o.g. Festplatte befinden sich einige Musikdateien, sodass er sowohl vom Büro aus, als auch im Wohnzimmer via MiniPC drauf zugreifen kann.

Er selber hat nicht sehr viel Ahnung, deshalb war ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag bei ihm, habs aber nur umständlich hinbekommen.
Die Festplatte ist jetzt als "FTP-Server" eingerichtet.
via "ftp://192.168.0.1/" und den Zugangsdaten kann man auf diese zugreifen.

Das Problem ist, obwohl ich im Router Schreibrechte vergeben habe, kann er keine Dateien einfach rüberschieben. (Nebenbei: Man kommt ohne Passwort auf die Festplatte, lediglich "schreiben" bei Benutzername genügt) Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Da ich es für kompliziert halte, im Browser immer "ftp://192.168.0.1" einzugeben, habe ich ihm auf den Desktop eine Netzwerkressource gelegt, die direkt darauf verweist, sodass es im Windows Explorer angezeigt wird.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass er nie 2 Lieder gleichzeitig auswählen, d.h. keine Playlist erstellen kann.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, die USB-Festplatte so am Router einzurichten, dass sie praktisch wie ein freigegebener PC erkannt wird?


----------

